# Study n Live Madrid 6 Months



## Aussie_Bloke (Nov 23, 2009)

G'Day from Oz,

I am wanting to learn Spanish in Madrid for 6 months, VISA not a problem.

Found Enforex Spanish language school, but I don't really want to fall in to the "Student trap accommodation".

How hard would it be for me to find decent accommodation, sharing a unit or boarding with somone (if they want xtra $$$) [I am very easy going and friendly ]

Our Aussie dollar is almost half of Euro.

THANKS


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Aussie_Bloke said:


> G'Day from Oz,
> 
> I am wanting to learn Spanish in Madrid for 6 months, VISA not a problem.
> 
> ...


I don't think it'll be very difficult they main thing you'vr got against you is being a bloke! Many ads state that they want a girl only... Look at this link to get an idea of prices
CityScope Classifieds Accommodation Accommodation Offered

and this one

Pisos Compartidos y habitaciones en Madrid - Segundamano.es


----------



## Aussie_Bloke (Nov 23, 2009)

Are prices per week or per month??

EDITED BIT: Seems per month ;-)

Schools are offering some of these prices per week!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Aussie_Bloke said:


> Are prices per week or per month??
> 
> EDITED BIT: Seems per month ;-)
> 
> Schools are offering some of these prices per week!!


Sorry? What do you mean????


----------



## Aussie_Bloke (Nov 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry? What do you mean????


Uni offered accomms or housing through them....
Uni flat shared is 180 Euro's per week
Live with a host family is 215 Euro's per week
Private 1 bedrom Apartment 995 Euro per week

Prices on property websites I have been given seem around 350 Euro monthly.

Thanks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Aussie_Bloke said:


> Uni offered accomms or housing through them....
> Uni flat shared is 180 Euro's per week
> Live with a host family is 215 Euro's per week
> Private 1 bedrom Apartment 995 Euro per week
> ...


Ahhhhhhh. Well a host family, although more expensive, might be a good idea for part of the time. I mean there's no guarantee I suppose that you'll see them that much, but if you do coincide you'll have lots of practice time.


----------



## Aussie_Bloke (Nov 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ahhhhhhh. Well a host family, although more expensive, might be a good idea for part of the time. I mean there's no guarantee I suppose that you'll see them that much, but if you do coincide you'll have lots of practice time.


Yah well... I can always go to the pub or public places to interact and practice Spanish without the price tag 

Thanks for ya in put & help


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Aussie_Bloke said:


> G'Day from Oz,
> 
> I am wanting to learn Spanish in Madrid for 6 months, VISA not a problem.
> 
> ...


Hello,

You might want to look for "Colegio Mayor" which is mainly student's buildings/homes. A lot of students who come from other provinces/countries stay in a Colegio Mayor. I do believe they are much cheaper than what Enforex is offering. 

Moreover, Enforex is very close to the main universities in Madrid and so are the Colegios so it would be a very convenient location.

There are a lot of them here so I suggest you google "Colegio Mayor Madrid" and look for the ones closer to Enforex.

Hope this helps!


----------

